# Katahdin Breeders



## WolfeMomma (Aug 9, 2018)

Can anyone recommend some good Katahdin breeders in the north East ? Would like to get some Show quality Ewes at some point and I don't even know where to start looking.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 9, 2018)

I don't personally know any but I'm guessing you looked at the KHSI website?

Everyone  that I know is in the south.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Aug 9, 2018)

@Mike CHS  yes I have checked, there are quite a few, im just not sure who is "good" and who isn't? Ill just have to start researching.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 9, 2018)

Do you use Facebook?  There are some decent forums with a good mix of people - Katahdin Sheep Breeders is one and Katahdin Sheep Producers is another.  What I would do is browse those for a bit and it's pretty easy to see who are the good guys and you can check them out without really contacting them.  I have one contact that is one of the bigger breeders that I know and will see if he knows anyone in your area.  It would cost more but a lot of the breeders ship their animals.

We network a couple of Associations and it seems those that have been doing it quite awhile know folks from all over.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Aug 10, 2018)

Im not opposed to shipping depending on cost, I know in the horse world shipping can get a bit crazy. I know there is one breeder near me that shows and I have seen them do quite well at the shows, but I would like to look at others as well. Im just trying to put together a good group of quality Ewes together , its hard when your not super familiar with the industry. Thanks for the help ! much appreciated


----------

